# RIP Willard



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

So, 4 months after the horrific trailer accident, Willard is being put down today. We all thought he had made a great recovery, but as these months have come and gone, we realized that something was not right. He would hold his head funny, shake it in almost seizure like activity. Not keeping weight on, etc. The neck injury has left a big length of esphogus protected by just the skin. xrays have shown loss of bone mass in the jaw. 
He has gone from being a very gentle loving horse to a very aggressive horse. Charging, striking out, kicking. He is no longer safe to be around.
My daughter has decided his quality of life is going to get worse as it gets colder and more issues arise from ongoing results of his injuries.
Since we know he is an aged horse, its not fair to him to be in pain and hurting.
So, Willard, run free from pain like this picture.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, but sometimes the right decision is quite hard. RIP Willard


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Poor Willard.

I'm sorry for your loss.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss after everything you've been through wyoming. It must have been such a very hard decision for your daughter and your family but it sounds like it was the hard choice that had to be made.

RIP Willard you beautiful boy!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

My grandson is having a very hard time, but he knows he made the right decision for his best friend and his grandma is so very proud of him tonight.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Poor guy, I feel so bad for your daughter and her family.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for you and your family's loss. :-(


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your lost, he was a beautiful boy  At least he will no longer be in pain.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, so sorry to hear this. I followed the accident and updates back in the summer. I'm glad you has some extra time with him!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Godspeed, Willard. Run free and out of pain.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss - the right decisions are sometimes the hardest. He looked like a grand old man.


----------

